# Queen Victoria Pod Probs



## Trevor Holt (Nov 17, 2008)

Queen Victoria in dry dock for Propeller bearing problems. Do they swap the complete Pod or repair the bearing insitu? What's the procedure? Rgds Trev. H.


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Previous bearing jobs on various pod ships I've seen involved pulling the prop and case and replacing the bearing with the pod on the ship. The only pod removal of which I'm aware was on QM2 where the pod was physically damaged by rocks leaving Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Trevor Holt (Nov 17, 2008)

*Queen Victoria Pods*

Thanks for that Jeff. My wife and I sailing on her 22November to the Eastern Med, should have been on her now but it was cancelled for the repair.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

We should have been on her as well, but transferred to P&O.


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Trev H. The thrust bearing is replaced by removing the propeller & pulling the rotor aft & is done usually in 4 or 5 days but the slewing bearing takes much longer as the poop deck needs to have a 4 meter square hole cut in, bulwalk removed ,skid beams fitted to skid the bearing out & then the reverse & all the welding necessary to refit the removed steel, this has been done on several occasions in Grand Bahama Shipyard on several cruise ships.


----------

